# Jiggen... aber wie genau



## Dorsch Kopf (6. Juli 2006)

Mahlzeit,

da ich gestern mal wieder bewundern durfte wie neben mir aufm kutter alle gut bis hervoragend gefangen haben und es bei mir eher mau aussah, würde ich gerne mal von euch n paar tips lesen wie Ihr beim jiggen die montage am liebstens/besten führt?
Wasser war 15-18m tief, strahlende Sonne, 30Grad, normale bis wenig Drift.
Hatte Pilker(85-100gr) ohne Drilling und zwei Beifänger montiert an einer 3,30m Rute. 
Hab alles versucht: kleine Hüpfer, nur ziehen oder die Rute wie wahnsinniger hochreißen, normale pilkbewegungen, schnell oder langsam.....
Bei den Beifänger hab ich die meiste Zeit die gleichen Farben wie alle anderen auch gefischt. 
Bei den anderen war auch so gut wie jeder Art von Pilktechnik zu sehen nur bei denen hats halt Fisch gebracht bei mir nisch..... :c#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Hmmm....
viellecht wollte es Petrus einfach nicht, sprich Pech ?

Solche Tage soll es geben


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

hmm schwer zu sagen.hab das nach öfteren pilk touren irgendwie im gefühl und denke beim pilken eher weniger drüber nach....
manchmal is man halt auch am schechteren platz aufm kutter und fängt deshalb weniger als die anderen.

montage sieht bei mir so aus.


kieler blitz ohne haken und 1 beifänger mit japanroten twister.
is eigentlich immer nee totsichere montage.habe mit einem beifänger irgendwie immer mehr gefangen als mit 2 beifängern.


zur technik kann ich nich wirklich viel sagen.pilke aber eher mit gefühl anstatt wie bekloppt rute hoch zu reißen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Hattest Du geflochtene Schnur?

Wie haben die Fische denn gebissen vielleicht hat 
ein bissl das Gefühl für den Anbiss gefehlt? So war das
bei mir früher.


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Jep angel mit 15er Fireline, ja viele meinten gestern das die Dorsche rechtvorsichtig beißen. hatte auch viele Aussteiger und viele Kinderdorsche. Vom Platz darf ich eigentlich nix erzählen |rotwerden
aber ich stand am Bug, direkt an der Spitze. Will es einfach nich wahrhaben das es "nur" Pech war. Denk immer das ich mal wieder alles falsch gemacht hab oder dies nich bedacht und hier zu leicht war und dort zu schwer..... da komme ich dann zu hause immer ins Grübel....


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Dorsch Kopf schrieb:
			
		

> Vom Platz darf ich eigentlich nix erzählen |rotwerden


meinte damit den platz aufm kutter nich wo ihr auf der ostsee wart


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Dann haben die Anderen vielleicht Ihr Aussteiger verwandelt?


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

hehehe schon klar... meinte es auch eher ironisch weil ich wie eben geschrieben hab direkt vorne am Bug stand und es doch eigentlich heist das da ein sehr guter platz sein soll.... 
ansonsten sind war ich gestern von Laboe aus unterwegs, mit der Sirius, wo ich dann von der Mannschaft natürlich auch noch einiges zu hören bekam.... |supergri


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Sagtmal welchen Vorteil hats eigentlich wenn ich beim Pilker den Drilling weglass ?!?!

ich mein mag ja sein das die meisten Fische auf Beifänger beißen , aber so verpasst man doch alle Fische die trotzdem den Pilk nehmen oder ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Moin Kochtoppangler!

Jaein... :q

Wenn du den Drilling weg lässt hast Du halt den riesen Vorteil kaum noch Hänger zu haben wenn man die Montage mal richtig krass am Grund führen möchte/muss.
hat mir schon oft Vorteile gebracht.

Was man aber gut machen kann (ich z.B. auch) ist in den Karabiner wo der Pilker drin hängt einen Einzellhaken oder eine Dorschfliege mit der Spitze nach oben offen ein zu hängen.
So erwischt man doch noch den einen oder anderen.


----------



## Toffee (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sagtmal welchen Vorteil hats eigentlich wenn ich beim Pilker den Drilling weglass ?!?!
> 
> ich mein mag ja sein das die meisten Fische auf Beifänger beißen , aber so verpasst man doch alle Fische die trotzdem den Pilk nehmen oder ?


 
Oft fischst du über unreinem Grund , da fängt der Drilling am Pilker am liebsten Muscheln , Tang und Algen.
Dadurch spielt die Montage nicht mehr so gut.
Zweitens hast du eine höhere Hängergefahr, aber wenn du deinem Angelgerätedealer höheren Umsatz bescherst, darfst du das natürlich tun.
Viele tauschen den Drilling gegen einen Einzelhaken

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Toffee (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

@ Torsk_RD
|supergri *Da war Nienburg mal wieder schneller*


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

wie groß ist denn bei euch der Abstand zwischen pilker und erstem Beifänger? hab immer so zwischen 40-50 cm und den Beifänger an ner 20cm Mundschnur.


----------



## Carptigers (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Na das ist doch schon ganz ok.. eventuell Mundschnur noch etwas länger so 25 - 30 cm , dann spielen die Jiggs besser . Wie schwer sind denn deine Jiggköpfe und welche Schnur nimmst du für Vorfach ?


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

In meinen Augen war der Pilker schon viel zu schwer.
Bei der Tiefe und Drift hätten zwischen 40 gr. und 60 gr. voll auf gelangt. Bei der Gewichtsklasse spielt der Köder wesentlich besser.
Auch favorisiere ich einen kleinen Drilling mit Octopus am Karabiner, da die Dorsche meistens über Kopf beissen.

Wenn es ein Beifänger sein muß empfehle ich eine unscheinbare Fliege in natürlicher Farbe. Die laufen meistens gut. Hier sollte das Vorfach aber recht kurz sein. So bei 5 cm.

Sven


----------



## Carptigers (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Das seh ich aber anders !!! Beim Jiggen wird definitiv schwerer gefischt. Zeig mir mal , wie du mit 40 gr. 2 Jiggs weit auswerfen willst !!!


----------



## Dorschknorpel (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Hallöle Dorsch Kopf,
mach dir mal nich zun großen Kopp wegen der Sache. Das passiert immer mal wieder. Natürlich stellt man nach so einer Erfahrung alles in Frage und sucht nach Gründen. Ich hatte vor Jahren auch mal so ein krasses Erlebnis. Ich stehe seitlich im Bug zwischen zwei Anglern. Die zwei fangen bei jeder Drift, ja bei fast jedem Auswurf und ich am ganzen Tag 1:c  Dorsch. Ich hatte am Schluß alles ausprobiert, was in meiner Kiste war, incl. der gleichen Montagen der zwei "Superangler". Ich hätte heulen können, ganz zu schweigen von den dummen Sprüchen. Es gibt so Tage, da muß man durch.


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Carptigers schrieb:
			
		

> Das seh ich aber anders !!! Beim Jiggen wird definitiv schwerer gefischt. Zeig mir mal , wie du mit 40 gr. 2 Jiggs weit auswerfen willst !!!



Ich nehme keine 2 jigs. Viel zu viel!! Eine Fliege langt und die feuere ich dir etliche Meter raus.

Sven


----------



## Carptigers (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

:g   Es geht aber ums Jiggen , und nicht eigentliche Pilken...:q


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Also zur Länge des Vorfachs kann ich noch sagen, dass wenn man nicht weit werfen muss (Kleinboot) auch wesendlich längere Vorfächer benutzen kann.

Ich fische z.B. fast 2,50 Meter lange! Der erste Jig maximal 20 cm über dem Pilker. Und der zweite gerne mal 2 Meter darüber.
Somit fischt man größere Tiefenbereiche ab.
Geht aber nicht vom Kutter aus da echt schlecht zu werfen 

Bei reinen Jigmontagen darf es bei mir gerne etwas 
mehr Gewicht sein.


----------



## Yupii (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Ich angel mit einer reinen Jig-Rute, zwei Beifänger , Pilker ohne Drilling ab 100 gr  aufwärts,  Abstand zum ersten Beifänger 40 - 50 cm,  Seitenarm  15 - 20 cm, zweiter  Beifänger  45 - 50 cm darüber.  Durch sie sensible Spitze und Geflochtener spüre ich jeden Zupfer an den Beifängern#6


----------



## Zanderstipper (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Moin!

Viele Angler machen den Fehler, beim Pilken die Rute hoch zu reißen und danach gleich wieder abzusenken und somit beim Pilker absinken lassen keinen Kontakt zu den Ködern zu haben. Dann kommen aber nunmal sie meisten Bisse, also muss man diesen Kontakt unbedingt halten um dann bei einem Biss anschlagen zu können. Sonst fängt man weniger und hat Aussteiger...

Gruß, Philipp


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Moin

wie Sven schon gesagt hat...Du hast zum Pilken zu schwer und zum Jiggen zu leicht gefischt  
Beim Pilken hätten 40-60gr locker gereicht, beim Jiggen ist ein 100gr Pilk bei absolutem Ententeich das Minimum. 

Der Oktopus am oberen Sprengring ist übrigends echt 'ne super Sache #6

@Zanderstipper

naja...das sehe ich nicht unbedingt so. Ich pilke und drehe im Absinken wieder Schnur auf, wenn die Rute oben bleibt ist einfach kein Platz mehr zum Anschlagen.
Außerdem sollte man beim Pilken eh immer einen verzögerten Anhieb setzen, sonst sitzen die Dorsche meistens nicht. 

Aber im Endeffekt hast du schon recht, immer Köderkontakt halten...


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Also mit 80-100gr pilker war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, hatte sogar schon überlegt noch mehr zu nehmen. Mit der länge der Mundschnüre war dann eher etwas am zweifeln weil so wie ich gesehen hatte die bei mir am längsten waren. Alle anderen hatten sehr kurze Abstände. 

@Carptigers: habe recht leichte Jigköpfe so 2-5gr mit blitztwistern. Das alles an ner 50ger mono. Haupt- und Mundschnur.   

@Dorschknorpel: Ich weiß das es immer mal wieder schlechte Tage gibt aber die letzten dreimale waren bei mir eher dürftig. wo andere immer gut gefischt haben. Ich bin zwar auch eher ein "touristenangler" :v aber es wurmt mich halt wenn ich nach Hause komme und denke "mist woran hat es denn heute wieder gelegen"...


----------



## Nordangler (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Dorsch Kopf irgendwann werden die Fänge sich schon optimieren.
Immer weiter testen bis du dein persönliches Gefühl dazu gefunden hast.

Sven


----------



## BennyO (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, kam es auch oft vor das ich wesentlich weniger gefangen habe als alle andere. Aber schon nach kurzer Zeit haz man alles raus und man merkt shcon die ersten Erfolge. Glaub mir Fische immer konzentriert, halte Kontakt zum Köder, fische so leicht wie möglich und so schwrer wie nötig und es wird demnächst auch bei dir klappen.
Noch etwas zu dem Jiggen. Vom Kuztter auf Fische ich eig immer Solo Pilker. Wenn darauf nichts geht befestige ich mit einem Sprengring einen zweiten Haken am anderen Ende des Pilkers. Geht darauf auch nichts versuche ich mein Glück mit den Gummifischen. Dies verlangt auch einige Übung aber man lernt es schnell und die Fänge werden dadurch eindeitig besser. Gummifisch in der Abdrift, nur leichte Zumpfer ist an manchen Tagen unschlagbar vor allem wenn gefangene Dorsche kleine Krebse oder änliches Ausspucken.
Versuch doch einfach mal so dein Glück beim nächsten mal

Gruß Benny


----------



## FroDo (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Vielleicht lag es ja auch an der Wurfweite oder dem Winkel beim Jiggen. Gerade an ruhigen Tagen mit wenig Drift können wenige Meter mehr oder weniger entscheidend sein. Zum einen deshalb, um aus dem Scheuchbereich des Kutters herauszukommen und zum anderen deshalb, weil sich der Winkel zum Jiggen je nach Entfernung verändert. 

Dass du alles probiert hast an möglichen Bewegungen war sicher richtig. Frag das nächste Mal doch auch deinen (fangenden) Nachbarn, womit er gerade fängt - nur keine falsche Scham. Vielleicht hätte er es dir ja gern gesagt und wollte dich nur nicht belehren. 

Übrigens, gerade an schwierigen Tagen kann der Reiz zum Zupacken auch dadurch ausgelöst werden, dass man die Montage einfach mal ne kurze Weile auf Grund liegen lässt - natürlich nur in der Abdrift. 

Hast du den Bug auch ausgereizt? Der Bug ist nur dann ein guter Platz, wenn man seine Vorteile auch nutzt - also volle Kanne in Richtung Andrift werfen und herumtreiben lassen.   

Ansonsten, Kopf Hoch - manchmal lässt sich trotz aller gutgemeinter Tipps einfach nichts machen...


----------



## JapanRot (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Meine Kombination:
Sänger Power Pilk 3.30m 50-180 Gramm WG
Shimano Technium 4000
20er Fireline in Pink :l 
Ne´n Eisele Pro Select in rot/gelb ohne Drilling
alternativ nen Eisele Pro Select in 125 Gramm in Schwarz ohne Drilling
1 Jig schwarz/japanrot ca 10 cm über dem Pilker
1 Jig japanrot/schwarz schon ein ganzes Stück höher.
Mache ich immer von den Wurfbedingungen auf dem Kutter abhängig.

Wie gesagt 125 Gramm würde ich glaube ich sogar in 3 Meter tiefem Wasser fischen. Darunter nichts !!! Reicht auch bei gut Wind & Welle aus. Ansonsten taste ich mich in 5 Gramm Schritten nach oben. Hauptsache ständig Grundkontakt.
Frag mal den Bernhard von der Forelle...die Montage hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. #h 

Ich teste auch gerne mal Solopilk, aber irgendwie habe ich immer das Gefühl das wenn man nicht hunderprozentig hinter einer Methode steht, das nichts so richtig wird.

Dann mal viel Spaß beim fröhlichen "rumjiggen".
Und mach dir nichts draus....ich bin "damals" auch immer verrückt geworden wenn die doch recht faulen Jigger nur Meter neben mir gefangen haben und ich nix. Leider kommt auf den Booten auch immer wieder Neid auf wenn einer nen guten Run hat. Aber gezeigt haben will´s dann auch keiner...da ist wohl oft der Stolz zu Groß.

Naja...ich bin jedenfalls vor langer Zeit umgestiegen und jetzt gibts auch wieder ordentlich Fisch auf den Tisch |supergri |supergri 

In diesem Sinne... ein schönes WE


----------



## sunny (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Eine Frage habe ich auch noch zum Jiggen. 

Warum wird trotz der geringen Drift und der evtl. geringen Wassertiefe ein so schwerer Pilker von euch verwendet?


----------



## Yupii (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

.... damit das Gewicht ständig Grundkontakt hat. Ich zeigs Dir beim nächsten gemeinsamen Angeln, aber nicht am Forellenteich


----------



## sunny (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> .... damit das Gewicht ständig Grundkontakt hat. Ich zeigs Dir beim nächsten gemeinsamen Angeln, aber nicht am Forellenteich



Das mir schon klar. Aber bei wenig Drift hat ein Pilker von 60/80 gr. auch immer Grundkontakt. Warum soll ich dann 100 o. 125 gr. dranbaumeln?


----------



## Yupii (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

bei ganz geringer Drift wird das auch reichen, aber da jigge ich nicht mit 2 Beifängern, sondern nur mit einem Bleikopf oder ich pilke.


----------



## sunny (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> bei ganz geringer Drift wird das auch reichen, aber da jigge ich nicht mit 2 Beifängern, sondern nur mit einem Bleikopf oder ich pilke.



Vielleicht fängst du deshalb immer so wenig |supergri . 

Ne mal im ernst, als wir letztes mal mit der Sirius draußen waren, hatten wir nur eine ganz geringe Drift. Die Männers, die gejiggt haben, haben gut gefangen. Pilker ging so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sagtmal welchen Vorteil hats eigentlich wenn ich beim Pilker den Drilling weglass ?!?!
> 
> ich mein mag ja sein das die meisten Fische auf Beifänger beißen , aber so verpasst man doch alle Fische die trotzdem den Pilk nehmen oder ?


keine hänger :q die fische die dort beissen verpasst man das is schon richtig.


habe immer kieler blitz ohne haken und 1 japanroten beifänger.....


habe nie weniger als leute die only pilker und mit drilling am pilker+beifänger gefangen.


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Dorsch Kopf schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß ist denn bei euch der Abstand zwischen pilker und erstem Beifänger? hab immer so zwischen 40-50 cm und den Beifänger an ner 20cm Mundschnur.


immer verschieden...je nachdem wo die dorsche an dem tag besser drauf beißen:m


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht fängst du deshalb immer so wenig |supergri .
> 
> Ne mal im ernst, als wir letztes mal mit der Sirius draußen waren, hatten wir nur eine ganz geringe Drift. Die Männers, die gejiggt haben, haben gut gefangen. Pilker ging so gut wie garnicht.


is meistens so das jigger mehr fangen finde ich.das jemand only pilker gut gefangen hat(besser als jigger)habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Goettinger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

moin moin! habe vom jiggen überhaupt keine ahnung! bin eig mehr der solo pilker oder auch wenn garnichtz geht mal der gummifisch nutzer!wie is denn die eigentlich technik des jiggens? würde mich mal brennend interessieren..

mfg 
göttinger


----------



## Yupii (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

in der Abdrift gebe ich ab und zu etwas Schnur, hebe mal sanft die Rutenspitze an, sonst lasse ich schleifen, man spürt ja jeden Zupfer an der Jigrute. In der Andrift stelle ich die Rute steil und habe die Schnur immer gespannt, zwischendurch mal nen Zupfer.

@Aga und Marcel 
Vielleicht könnt ihr auch aus eurem Erfahrungsschatz was beitragen.


----------



## Goettinger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

das is ja auch eher was für den faulen angler..ich glaub da bleib ich lieber bei meinen pilkern und gummifischen..oder bringt mir das jiggen irgendwelche großen vorteile gegenüber anderen techniken?


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Goettinger schrieb:
			
		

> das is ja auch eher was für den faulen angler..ich glaub da bleib ich lieber bei meinen pilkern und gummifischen..oder bringt mir das jiggen irgendwelche großen vorteile gegenüber anderen techniken?


mehr fisch :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> mehr fisch :q




Jupp in 95% der Fälle ist das richtig.
Vorteil Pilker solo- größere Fische #6


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp in 95% der Fälle ist das richtig.
> Vorteil Pilker solo- größere Fische #6



Bei mir war's immer genau andersrum, die größeren Fische gingen auf Jig.


----------



## Goettinger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

dann gebt mir doch mal bitte nen paar gute tipps zu ner fängigen montage:q


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

kieler blitz ohne haken und darüber nen japanroten twister als beifänger.
wennde willst kannst auch 2 beifänger nehmen bloss ich habe bei mir die erfahrung gemacht das ich mit einem beifänger besser gefangen habe.


----------



## Goettinger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

wie weit drüber? wie lang der seitenarm? muss mir ja noch nen paar infos einholen, da es nächstes wochenende 2 mal mit der silverland rausgeht..und das soll ja kein scheiß ergebnis an fisch werden..und da ich 2 tage draussen bin mit dem kutter hab ich ja auch genug zeit mal einiges auszuprobieren, da ich eigentlich immer nur der pilker solo angler war..aber will halt mal meine erfahrungen mit anderen montagen machen..


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Goettinger schrieb:
			
		

> wie weit drüber? wie lang der seitenarm? muss mir ja noch nen paar infos einholen, da es nächstes wochenende 2 mal mit der silverland rausgeht..und das soll ja kein scheiß ergebnis an fisch werden..und da ich 2 tage draussen bin mit dem kutter hab ich ja auch genug zeit mal einiges auszuprobieren, da ich eigentlich immer nur der pilker solo angler war..aber will halt mal meine erfahrungen mit anderen montagen machen..


keine ahnng.binde mir die vorfächer immer selber und mache das nach gefühl|supergrikann nacher aber von einer montage mal nen pic machen und die abstände nachmessen.


----------



## Goettinger (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

naja..übertreiben müssen wa das ja auch nich! nachmessen is ja nun nich so unbedingt nötig..aber pic wär schonmal was schönes! werd es auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren was so auf jiggen geht inner ostsee! schönen dank schonmal im vorraus für das bild!


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Ok, dann werd ich ab jetzt auch mal n büschen mehr gewicht beim jiggen ranhängen und das ganze mal ne runde langsamer führen. 
Die Sache mit viele fische fangen ist ja ganz schön aber für reicht es wenn es so über den Tag 5-6-7 gute sind.halt so das es einfach spaß macht und nich das ich mich kaum unterhalten kann weil ich nur an die nächste "bessere" Montage denken muß. Staune immer wieder über die Leute mit 20-30 Fischen und natürlich ist auch ein bischen der Neid da aber ganz ehrlich... wüste erstmal garnich wo ich soviele unterbringen sollte.... ;+ 

Werd morgen mal meine Räuchertonne anwerfen und mal gucken wie sich so n kleiner 40er Dorsch darin macht. hab die jetzt vom letzen mal extra ganz gelassen..... Hats von euch schon mal einer getestet? soll ganz lecker sein hab ich gehört...

achso noch was ... durfte an dem Tag da mal die Quantum World Champion seajigger 3,45m testwerfen, fand die eigentlich ganz nett mit der länge und so. Was haltet ihr von der und sind 149euros n guter preis oder gibts die auch günstiger? hab mal im Netz geguckt und die kaum günstiger gefunden.


----------



## Carptigers (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Die II oder III ? 149 ist glaube ich der normale VK...


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Das war die III. Recht neu und wurde halt für 149 gekauft. Aha dann gibts also auch noch ne II?! Ist bestimmt das Vorgängermodell oder? Die Urversion war wohl von Zebco... aber die bekommt man wohl nich mehr so einfach, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab. soll wohl sehr begehrt sein die von Zebco....


----------



## Carptigers (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Wenn du ne IIer haben willst , kann ich mal meinen Händler fragen ob er noch eine hat .


----------



## Goettinger (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

männer...ihr macht mich gerade wieder so geil auf ne neue pilk ausrüstung...bin kurz davor mir was zu kaufen..empfehlt mir mal was..hab da so an die penn charisma senso pilk gedacht?!


----------



## Hechtpeter (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Hi Goettinger

Fische meist sehr kurze Mundschnur, nie über 10 cm.Hauptschnur 17er Fireline. Bei wenig Drift Wurmhaken von Gamakutsu Größe 3/0, Twister meist 6 cm lang, Japanrot.....
Ansonsten weite Würfe ,nur strammhalten ohne hektisches Reissen....Pilker nie unter 125 Gr, wegen Bodenkontakt....immer ohne Drilling
Lieblingsrute :Shimano Solstace, 360 cm WG bis 180 gr.

Petri Heil|laola: 


Gruß Peter


----------



## haukep (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Ich fische am liebsten über die Kante am Bug, sprich ich werfe bei der Andrift (kann ich mir im Bug ja aussuchen) raus und lasse den (vorzugsweise Kieler Blitz-)Pilker dann langsam springen, wobei er langsam am Bug des Schiffes vorbeigeführt wird. Wenn er dann vorbei ist bewege ich ihn fast garnicht mehr, sondern lasse ihn nurnoch ganz leicht in der Strömung hüpfen. Generell finde ich aber das ganz zaghafte springen der Jigs wesentlich besser als das Hauruck das man des Öfteren auf den Kuttern beobachten kann.
Eigentlich kriegt man so immer seine Dorsche


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

In der andrift kurbel ich die Montage langsam ein und inder Abdrift halte ich es oft nur oder ich lasse es mit sanften Rutenbewegungen spielen!!Der pilker sollte mind.100 gr wiegen,aber besser noch 125gr.!!Die Mundschnüre sind 25-30cm!!im Sommer lasse ich den Abstand zwischen 1 und 2 Jig 70cm und zwischen 2 jig und Pilker 50cm!!Im winter der 2 Jig knapp über dem Pilker und der Abstand zwischen 1 und 2 Jig auch nur 50 cm!!:m So jetz sollte ales geklärt sein!!:m 


Als rute nehme ich die Diabolo Pilk iin 300cm mit nem WG von 185gr.


----------



## zanderbengel (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Du lump...
Wann hast die Testgeworfen???
heimlich als ich auf klo war???
Man man man...
Jiggen ist doch einfach: rauswerfen, bischen zupfen und Fische fangen... 
Naja bisher hat es doch immer irre viel Spaß gemacht!!!
Da quarkt hier einer rum, der mal eben nen 84er 5,3 Kg Dorsch gejiggt hat...
Man man.
Nicht soviel nachdenken, einfach fischen und immer konzentriert bleiben und seinen Montagen vertrauen.
Hab festgestellt das geht am besten...
Und ganz wichtig: Nie weniger als der Pole!!!!


----------



## fantazia (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Goettinger schrieb:
			
		

> naja..übertreiben müssen wa das ja auch nich! nachmessen is ja nun nich so unbedingt nötig..aber pic wär schonmal was schönes! werd es auf jeden fall mal ausprobieren was so auf jiggen geht inner ostsee! schönen dank schonmal im vorraus für das bild!


so gehe jetz in keller und hole mal 1-2 vorfächer und mache pics.


edit: so hab mal nen pic gemacht.....twister die ich nutze haben eigentlich immer die farbe "japanrot" die abstände vom pilker zum beifänger varieren bei mir immer da ich die vorfächer selber binde und das immer einfach so nach gefühl mache.

http://img115.*ih.us/img115/2466/00001037bn.jpg


ps:die tür war mal weiß |supergri


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

haste die jigköpfe imme rot??


----------



## fantazia (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



			
				Junger Dorschler schrieb:
			
		

> haste die jigköpfe imme rot??


wenn ich japanrote twister nutze sind sie eigentlich gelb.an dem vorfach hatte ich oder mein vater wohl nee andere twister farbe.


----------



## micha_2 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

@Goettinger: die penn in 3,60 ist relativ schwer und dann noch ne große rolle und du mußt  ganz schön arbeiten, so'n tach lang. schau dir mal die daiwa firewolf 3,45m bis 180g wurfgewicht. wiegt nur fast die hälfte und is auch bischen dünner, aber von der action her besser.


----------



## Goettinger (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

hab mir jetzt die contaction ausser angel domäne in 3,10 wg. 35 - 150 mit ner penn captiva 4000 bespult mit ner 0.17er fireline geholt..feines teil der stock...richtig geile aktion...


----------



## Dorsch Kopf (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

@all: Vielen Dank für die guten Tips und Ideen.


@zanderbengel:
Du warst grade damit beschäftigt deinen "riesen" Dorsch (43cm) hochzupumpen.... :q deswegen hast Du meine testwürfe wohl nich mitbekommen..... und ja ich hatte einen schönen großen Fisch.... und nur deswegen konnte ich abends fast gut schlafen. aber warum soll man nich mal fragen was man vielleicht noch besser machen kann/sollte weil insgesamt drei Fische mir doch nich ganz reichen. Auch wenns immer viel spasss macht... :q



und ich "quark" nich....

Ps: Kleine Dorsche geräuchert hmm sehr leckaa


@Goettinger: hmmm Du glücklicher... hast ne neue Pilk combo. Von der Rolle hab ich auch schon was gehört. soll gut sein dat ding. hatte sie letzens auch mal in den händen, fand nur das sie recht klein is


----------



## Goettinger (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

groß is die nich gerade..aber 250 meterr reichen ja für die ostsee..und ausserdem macht ja mit möglichst kleinem geschirr der drill noch mehr spaß|rolleyes ich werd am montag mal berichten was am wochenende mit den leos so ging! morgen gehtz ja endlich los...kanns schon kaum noch abwarten...


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Na dann sag ich mal petri

Ich bin auch ab nächste Woche oben und hoffe mal, dass du mir noch ein paar Dorsche drin lässt.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (13. Juli 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri!!#h


----------



## Beini (19. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Moin an Alle!
So mein erster Beitrag hier.
Und zwar ist meine Frage, ob es sinnvoller bzw. fängiger ist, den Twister auf einen einfachen Haken zu ziehen, oder ob ein leichterer Jighead mehr bringt. Ich habe mir das so gedacht, das ein Twister ohne zusätzliche beschwerung ja eigentlich besser spielen müsste. Zumindest der, der hinter dem Pilker läuft.

So. Ich habe mir eben die Mühe gemacht, und mir eine Jig-Montage ausgedacht und mit dem PC grafisch dargestellt. dabei hab ich darauf geachtet Karabiner zu verwenden, um den Pilker, sowie die Twister schnell auswechseln zu können. Wenn ihr z.B. an der Schnurstärke oder Länge, dem Pilkergewicht etc. noch was auszusetzen habt, lasst es mich bitte wissen. 

Klick mich!
http://img213.*ih.us/img213/6079/jigmontagete6.th.jpg
Bei den Twistern interessiert mich noch, ob es irgendwelche besonders guten Farben gibt, welche größen sich bewährt haben und ob z.B. glitter in dem Gummi was bringt. 
Achja, ich habe vor in der Kieler Bucht vom Kutter aus zu angeln.

Sorry, aber mir sind grad noch zwei Fragen in den Sinn gekommen. Erstens: reichen 150m Hauptschnur (Ich denke mal schon, will aber sichergehen) und zweitens: wie soll ich die Montage führen? mit kurzen hüpfern über den Boden, wie beim Twistern im Süßwasser, oder eher ruhig und monoton einkurbeln?

Soo viele Fragen...Aber es wäre echt total nett, wenn sich jemand kurz für mich Zeit nehmen würde, um mir weiter zu helfen. 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## Carptigers (19. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Also 0,35 mm ist mal ein bißchen dünn. Besser ab 0,45 wegen Steinen etc und die Jigs verdrehen sich nicht ... Dann 30 cm vom 1. Jig würde ich max. wählen , nehme immer so 25 , das reicht eigentlich . Karabiner ist natürlich Geschmackssache , nehme Schnelleinhaksysteme von Eisele..
Den letzten würde ich kürzer nehmen so zwischen 20 und 30 cm , das funzt...
Und immer mit Bleigewicht vorm Twister , sonst läuft der nicht richtig #6


----------



## Beini (19. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Jo schonmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Kannst du eventuell noch was zu meinen anderen Fragen schreiben? Ist aber schonmal sehr hilfreich. 

Achso, und wie schwer sollte der Jighead sein?


----------



## Toffee (19. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



Beini schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mir sind grad noch zwei Fragen in den Sinn gekommen. Erstens: reichen 150m Hauptschnur (Ich denke mal schon, will aber sichergehen) und zweitens: wie soll ich die Montage führen? mit kurzen hüpfern über den Boden, wie beim Twistern im Süßwasser, oder eher ruhig und monoton einkurbeln?


 
Zur Montage:
Vom Prinzip nicht schlecht.Die 50cm über dem Pilker bis zum Beifängerknoten sind sehr gut.Den Twisterabstand würde ich wie Carptigers schon sagt , auf ca 25 cm verkürzen.Dann muß auch das Stück bis zur Schlaufe nicht so lang sein.
Den Nachläufer würde ich ebenfalls auf 25-30 cm verkürzen.Er spielt genau so gut. Kannst aber auch variieren.

Die Montage sollte so kurz gehalten sein wie nötig , da man mit langen Systemen nicht so weit werfen kann und ich habe es selbst erlebt , daß der Winkel zur Angelrute schon über Erfolg und Mißerfolg entscheiden kann.Je weiter man seine Montage werfen kann , desto besser.

Zur Führung der Montage kann ich nur sagen:
Es gibt Tage , da sind Dorsche träge und wollen einen langsam geführten Köder und an anderen Tagen löst ein schnell geführter Köder den Beißreflex aus. Im Großen und Ganzen ist *DAS* das Geheimnis der Kutterangelei. Man muß möglich viele Köderführungsarten probieren, und wenn welche zum Erfolg geführt hat , weiß man wie es läuft.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Beini (19. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Hey das geht hier ja richtig fix! Super!
Dank euch bin ich jetzt schonmal ein gutes Stück weiter.

So, hab mal meine kleine Grafik nach euren Angaben überarbeitet
http://img235.*ih.us/img235/6536/jigmontageiw9.th.jpg

Aber kann eventuell noch jemand was zu seinem favorisiertem Jighead-Gewicht mit kurzer Begründung sagen? Und ob 150m 17er Fireline reichen?


----------



## Carptigers (20. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Also Gewichte der Köpfe zwischen 2 und 5 gr. Größe der Twister zwischen 5 und 8 cm . 150 m müssten ausreichen , 100 m zu werfen mit 2 Jigs ist schon hardcore...


----------



## worker_one (20. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Mal was anderes, kann ich das gesamte Vorfach aus Amnesia machen oder ist es besser nur die Mundschnüre daraus herzustellen?


----------



## Beini (20. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Alles klar danke.  Und wie schaut das mit Doppelschwänzen aus? Lohnt sich ein Versuch?


----------



## Carptigers (20. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Amnesia ist sehr gut dafür , weil etwas steifer....

Doppelschwänze... Würde lieber die Dreierschwänze von Blitz nehmen !!!|rolleyes


----------



## Beini (20. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Was soll das jetzt heißen? Ja oder nein? Es tut mir leid, aber ich habe nunmal nicht so viel ahnung vom Hochseeangeln.:-(


----------



## chris13 (20. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Ich benutze nur Amnesia für Vorfächer.Das ist wirklich die beste Schnur.Ich benutze die Schnur in 0,65mm.Also 150m auf der Rolle halte ich für ein bissel wenig,also da ich eine "Weitwurfrolle" benutze hab ich ca.350m 17er Fireline drauf.250 würden auch reichen!!!Kleiner Tipp noch wenn du nicht ganz so viel Geld für Fireöine ausgeben willst,dann bespule deine Rolle erst mit ner billigen Monoschnur bevor du die Geflochtene rauf machst!!!
mfg Chris


----------



## Beini (20. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Moin Chris.
Jo, ich hab unter der Fireline ne 25er standard-Dyneema. Die war da schon nen wenig länger drauf, und da ich jetzt demnächst mal wieder auf die Ostsee wollte, dachte ich mir, das ich einfach mal die 150m von meiner Hechtrute auf die Pilkrute spule. Ich mein mich aber zu erinnern, das von der alten Schnur auch nur um die 150m drauf waren. Damit gab es auch nie Probleme. Ich denke doch auchmal, das man normalerweise aufm Kutter nicht sehr viel mehr als 50m weit werfen kann. mit dem Winkel der durch das Absacken zwischen Rutenspitze und Grund ensteht, wären bei 25m Wassertiefe ca 60m Schnur von der Spule. Also danach sollte es eigentlich reichen.


----------



## chris13 (21. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Ich hab halt lieber zur Sicherheit etwas mehr auf der Rolle und da ich ja auchmal Pilker-Solo fische...kanns ja mal passieren das ich nen hänger habe und ich Schnurverlust erleide!!!

Mit welchem Kutter und wann willst du denn fahren???


----------



## Beini (21. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Nen Fehler ist das auch bestimmt nicht, aber wenn man ca zwei mal im Jahr rausfährt, ist es ein wenig zu teuer. Wann ich loswill, weiß ich noch nicht zu 100%, aber wenn irgendwie möglich, sollte es die Forelle sein. Da hab ich bis jetzt die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.

MfG Malte


----------



## chris13 (22. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Forelle musst du aber lange,lange Zeit vorher buchen!!!Bei mir hat das mit der Schnur dann doch mehr Sinn da ich ja regelmäßig mit der Karoline rausfahre,auch wenns ne Ecke weg is von Berlin.Naja egal viel Spaß und guten Fang.

Mfg Chris


----------



## Beini (22. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

So ich fahre nun diesen Donnerstag mit der Langeland I von Laboe aus. Die Käptn Mielitz (Forelle) ist leider zur Zeit in Dänemark. Aber ich hoffe, das es trotzdem eine schöne Tour wird. Zumindest macht die Langeland einen ordentlichen Eindruck auf mich.


----------



## Achmin (23. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Jau, ich fahr auch Do.mit der Langeland.
Da wollt ich doch noch mal gucken, wie genau man jiggt.
Zur Menge der Schnur muß ich unbedingt meine Erfahrung los werden:
Ich habe auch mal gedacht, daß ca. 150 m auf dem Kutter  reichen müssten. Nach wenigen Würfen verhakte sich die Schnur bei ca. halber Wurfweite in dem Knoten der Hauptschnur zur Füllschnur. Dann war der Wurf jedesmal zu Ende. Das war bei mir so schlimm, dass ich die Rolle wechseln mußte, die als Ersatzrolle natürlich nur halb so gut wie meine eigentlich zum Angeln vorgesehene war.
Deswegen mache ich jetzt von der dünnen 0,14 Spiderwire stealth mind. 300 m auf meine 4000 Shimano exage. Klappt jetzt prima.


----------



## vazzquezz (23. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*



Achmin schrieb:


> ... Nach wenigen Würfen verhakte sich die Schnur bei ca. halber Wurfweite in dem Knoten der Hauptschnur zur Füllschnur. Dann war der Wurf jedesmal zu Ende...



Deshalb macht es Sinn , die unterfütternde Mono nicht mit einem Knoten mit der Geflochtenen zu verbinden! Kleb einfach das Ende der Füllschnur mit einem kleinen Tesa-Stück fest, und befestige die Geflochtene dann wieder mit einem normalen Spulenknoten! Da rutscht weder die Geflochtene durch, noch hast Du diesen Knoten-Hänger!

... wobei anzumerken ist: Wenn Du bis zum Knoten-Kontakt wirfst, hast Du in jedem Fall zuwenig Reserve auf der Spule  !!


----------



## Achmin (26. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Danke vazzquezz für den guten Tipp!!!
Das ist ja mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie man manchmal selbst nicht auf die simpelsten Lösungen kommt.
Übrigens hatte ich tatsächlich 150m auf der 4000er Rolle. Mit dem Aufspulen der Schnur nach der oben beschriebenen Vorgehensweise reichen die sicherlich für die Ostsee. Da wirft keiner bis zum Knoten aus.


----------



## Beini (30. August 2006)

*AW: Jiggen... aber wie genau*

Moin,
so ich war nun am 24.08 mit der langeland I von Laboe aus los. War wirklich super. Die Crew war echt sehr hilfsbereit, ausser das der Käptn' keinerlei Informationen zur Drift, Wassertiefe, Köderfarbe etc. gegeben hat. Und nach einer morgendlichen Beißflaute ging es denn ab der Mitagszeit richtig gut ab. Hab insg. 9 gute Dorsche zwischen 45 und 70cm erwischen können (und zwei die wieder frei wollten). Selbst die meisten alten Hasen waren nur geringfügig besser ;-). Nur ist mir klar geworden , dass meine o.g. Montage viel zu kompliziert aufgebaut war. Es gab viel zu viele Tüdel :-/. Am besten hat immernoch die einfachste Methode geklappt: mit nem Pilker und nem Beifänger am einfachen Springerknoten. So kamen die Bisse auch ziemlich gleichmäßig auf den Pilker und den Beifänger (beide in dunkelrot). Die 150m Hauptschnur haben völlig ausgereicht! selbst bei weiteren Würfen, gab es da nie Probleme. Alles in allem war es wirklich ein sehr schöner Angeltag auf einer beinahe spiegelglatten Ostsee bei weniger als einer Windstärke. 
Gruß Malte

Hier noch ein Foto mit mir und Dorsch http://img215.*ih.us/img215/3848/dscf5615ai9.th.jpg


----------

